# Hello guys by Clara



## clarasorace

Hey Everyone!

My name is Clara Sorace, I'm a singer, songwriter and composer.
I'm the voice of Ethera Series.

I'm happy to be in this community.

Here some of mine videos:












Bye


----------



## playz123

Clara....welcome! I have all of the Ethera series and even the original Clara recordings and love and have used them all. You have an amazing voice and many here so appreciate your talent. Wonderful to see you on this forum....and please just keep doing what you do so very well. All the best in the days ahead and with your career.


----------



## WindcryMusic

Welcome to the forum! I think for many of us, you didn't need to say anything more than your name for us to know exactly who you are. I, too, have the range of Ethera libraries, although I purchased them relatively recently, and your amazing voice already played a prominent role in one of my projects:


----------



## sostenuto

Warm Welcome Clara !! Magical talent …. enjoyed greatly here with all Ethera content ! 
Looking forward to all you do.


----------



## clarasorace

Hi Guys , that warm welcome. I'm very grateful !

I am happy to be here with you, I will follow you a lot and I will learn so much from your threads.

Thanks


----------



## clarasorace

WindcryMusic said:


> Welcome to the forum! I think for many of us, you didn't need to say anything more than your name for us to know exactly who you are. I, too, have the range of Ethera libraries, although I purchased them relatively recently, and your amazing voice already played a prominent role in one of my projects:




This is fantastic ! Thank you so much !


----------



## clarasorace

playz123 said:


> Clara....welcome! I have all of the Ethera series and even the original Clara recordings and love and have used them all. You have an amazing voice and many here so appreciate your talent. Wonderful to see you on this forum....and please just keeping doing what you do so very well. All the best in the days ahead and with your career.



Thank You for apprecciate my work and for your words. Your feedback are very important to me. 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Manaberry

Welcome @clarasorace !
Wish you all the best here in this community


----------



## Paul Grymaud

Hi Clara,
All the charm of Italy, the lyricism of the soul in addition. You could certainly sing the role of Mimi in "La Bohème". Am I right ? Anyway, thank you for sharing. We like great (and delicate) voices


----------



## sourcefor

Welcome I have used your voice on many occasions!!!


----------



## Wolf68

Welcome Clara, nice to have you here!


----------



## Rob Elliott

Welcome Clara. Are you set up for remote recording. I have a 'western' feature coming up and not sure if the director is ok with 'cinematic improvs' but I sure am.  That project doesn't start until the one in hand is finished - probably May timeframe. In any case - welcome to the community.


----------



## clisma

Benvenuta a VI-Control Clara! Come hai già notato ci sono parecchi tuoi fan...


----------



## clarasorace

Rob Elliott said:


> Welcome Clara. Are you set up for remote recording. I have a 'western' feature coming up and not sure if the director is ok with 'cinematic improvs' but I sure am.  That project doesn't start until the one in hand is finished - probably May timeframe. In any case - welcome to the community.



Hi @Rob Elliott Thank you ! Yes, of course. 

I can do remote recording in my Studio. Let me know if you need me. Thank You !


----------



## clarasorace

Paul Grymaud said:


> Hi Clara,
> All the charm of Italy, the lyricism of the soul in addition. You could certainly sing the role of Mimi in "La Bohème". Am I right ? Anyway, thank you for sharing. We like great (and delicate) voices



Hi Paul, thanks for the BIG compliment!




clisma said:


> Benvenuta a VI-Control Clara! Come hai già notato ci sono parecchi tuoi fan...



Ciao @clisma , infatti non pensavo. Che bello mi sento un pò tra amici.


----------



## Saxer

Fantastic voice with so much soul! Great to have you here!


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov

It was great to make some soundtracks with you. Even if your voice comes from a sample library  Welcome to VI-C!


----------



## elpedro

Welcome, lovely to see you here!


----------



## TomislavEP

Welcome, Clara!

I was introduced to your beautiful voice by free Clara's Vocal Library. I still have it in my collection. Although I don't use vocals in my music very much, your singing, even captured in sample libraries, will certainly inspire me to explore this, for me uncharted territory, much more in the future. 

All the best!


----------



## Loïc D

Great to see you here.
Warm welcome.


----------



## JEPA

Welcome Clara! i am long time admirer of you , you inspired & inspire so many of us in our compositions! Keep spreading your talent!


----------



## clarasorace

A big Thank you to All !

I'm working on something cool, I hope you'll like it.


----------

